# FaceBook Suprise: Logan Haus Kennels Poor Ethics



## Ron Gnodde (Sep 1, 2009)

I checked my facebook and saw a picture posted by Chris Race showing his new breeding female Brook B.R.N. 13030. I recognized the dog as being my dog named Dunya. I went on on Bloedlijnen to view the pedigree and realized it was forged. I contacted Chris Race and and discussed the matter with him. He took the dog to the vet and had her scanned. Once the dog was scanned it was confirmed that the dog was Dunya. Avid chip# 093112003 and was microchipped at Kittery animal hospital in Kittery Me. 

This is a dog that was bred and born in my own home, sold to Mike Suttle, only to have him erase ten years of my hard work and breeding to put his own stamp on a dog. I worked for Mike Suttle and shared all my knowledge of Dutch dogs and the KNPV and it was so easily erased by a person that so many seem to trust.

I have contacted Jeroen Vunderink of Bloedlijnen and notified him of these practices. 

THe basic fact of the matter is that Dunya(Brook) has a false pedigree. Dunya(Brook) was bred with Carlos as well as Ivo. A simple search in WDF will show numerous examples of Dunya.

If you have purchased a pup out of either Dunya or Brook and would like to know the true pedigree please feel free to contact me directly. My loyalty has run out and these practices in the U.S. need to stop


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Did you contact Mike about this ? Are you sure that he did this on purpose, and didn't just get the wrong paperwork to the guy ?


----------



## Ron Gnodde (Sep 1, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Did you contact Mike about this ? Are you sure that he did this on purpose, and didn't just get the wrong paperwork to the guy ?


That ship sailed long time ago she posted on his web site before


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Jeff, I know your sharper than that, the writing has been on the wall for several years, ron lived and worked there for a long time, nobody is more intimately aware of the situation than him.
Unfortunately this single act of outright fraud is merely one piece of a much larger puzzle, tip of the iceberg, in my book improper care and treatment of the dogs is far more egregious than fraudulent business practices.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You know I give Marines more chances than civilians. I know nothing about any of this, but Marines always get the benefit of the doubt first.

If Mike gets skewered for this, then it is his cross to bear.


----------



## Josh Mueller (Sep 17, 2009)

Guy breeds for years and has the balls to build it from the ground up. sells a dog and just like that it's all gone. Gotta love those microchips though.

Honor? Courage? Commitment? Maybe it's an 03 thing Jeff.

Good for you Ron. That's your hard work and nobody elses'


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

After talking to Ron AND Mike on the phone (thank you Skype), couldn't reach Chris 'cause it's to early, I decided to put this topic back.

None of the less, If my fellow mods or admin thinks I did wrong with it, they can -as always- still deleted/remove the topic.

I'm aware this could be an explosive, mud throwing topic...but after talking to both, I'll give this a try. If it gets to bad, the usual mod actions will be taken.

Selena


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I hired Ron to work for me a couple years ago. He came to me with a good KNPV resume that at the time I had no reason to doubt. After he had worked for me a few months I found out from people in the Netherlands that his resume was far from true, most people there had never heard of him and the ones that did know him had nothing good to say about him. I also talked to a former employer of him in the USA who said I should not hire him, he did not go into any details at that time, but said that for sure he would never hire Ron again. I should have looked into this more but at the time I needed someone to clean the kennel and I liked Ron so I kept him around. It wasn't very long however before I had clients telling me that Ron had secretely tried to sell them dogs behind my back. Ron was taking credit for many things here that he had nothing to do with, and I was tired of him going behind my back to try to steal clients. I had already bought Dunya from Ron and kept her name as Dunya and bread her as she was a very nice dog, and seemed to produce well. However as I learned more about Ron's plan to try to steal more and more of my clients, I decided to let Ron go. The final straw was when Ron asked me to go check on his house this winter and I found several pieces of my training equipment in my own gear bag in his basement, this was long after he had left my kennel. He had three of my puppies in foster care that I still own, but I found out he had sold them behind my back as well and I got nothing for that. I then changed the name of Dunya so that he would no longer have any ties to my business, then i just sold the dog all together to Chris. I have talked to Chris about this and offered to buy the dog back, but he likes her and wants to keep her.
Ron worked for me for a while, and then started his own "kennel" about 15 minutes from here, it is no surprise that he will try to drag my name through the mud as now he is trying to make a living selling dogs.
The bottom line is this, I changed the dogs name to try to erase Ron from my kennel all together, and then I sold her so there was no question that he no longer had any ties to my kennel name.
My working and health guarantee is amoung the the very best in the industry, and anyone who has ever been to my kennel will tell you that the dogs are very well cared for.
I welcome visits from anyone, at anytime to see our dogs, our kennel facility, our training, etc.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Both sides have had a say. I see no reason to keep this thread open. If you want more conversation relative this matter, you can contact the participants via email or private messages. 

DFrost


----------

